# here they are



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

alright both made the trip alive this time.

Theraphosa blondi

























Lasiodora parahybana
another little guy, just not as little.









next month I will hopefully be getting 5 Holothele incei


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hey i want a pray mantis what would i kneed ya think to house one?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Glad to hear they made it! Nice blondi, good size. I absolutely love the little s'lings though. There's nothing like watching go through the growing process and seeing them develop color and attitude.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

cueball said:


> hey i want a pray mantis what would i kneed ya think to house one?


start your own thread.

Well, looks like you have 2 spiders to grow out now.

What do you feed something that small?


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

yeah I love watching slings grow its fun too see them progress.

im feeding the little guys pieces of crickets and 1/4 of a superworm section lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHHA thats awesome man-nice photography as well-Congrats on the new additions man


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You think the blondi is a male?

I love those big nasty biting buggars!


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

with out getting a look at a moult , this one apears female.
no signs of hooks and the pedipals are not clubed. I will have too wait and see.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Impressive blondi and nice little parahybana. Didn't that blondi try to bolt?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Impressive blondi and nice little parahybana. Didn't that blondi try to bolt?


Damn I would crap my pants if I had that thing in my room and it took off!

Cool looking spider though


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Impressive blondi and nice little parahybana. Didn't that blondi try to bolt?


not when it was out, but whenI tried too move it , it would do short 10" bursts


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Holy crap that little one is TINY. I'd be so afraid to lose it.


----------

